# Bed bugs and bites



## generalmills628 (Jun 8, 2013)

My grandmas dogs are staying with us for a little while. One is a chihuahua and the other is a chihuahua/jack russell terrier, and they brought some bed bugs with them. We rid our house of bed bugs but the dogs still have bites and bugs on them. We don't know of any way to get rid of the bugs and help the bites on them, so if you know a way to get rid of bed bugs on dogs please let me know! My golden Sophie doesn't have any on her, but of course she has frontline and a flea and tick collar.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try frontline and a flea collar on the other dogs?? Are you sure they are bed bugs and not ticks and fleas?


----------



## generalmills628 (Jun 8, 2013)

They have flea and tick collars, but frontline is really expensive on our budget. And we are sure they are bed bugs, they were on my sisters sheets and in her room where the dogs sleep


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Bed bugs don't live on dogs, not to say they cant be bitten by a bed bug. Normal treatment for fleas/ticks wont work, it has to be something for bed bugs.

http://www.cesarsway.com/dog-care/dog-health/Can-Your-Dog-Get-Bed-Bugs

https://www.avma.org/public/PetCare/Pages/Bed-Bugs-FAQs.aspx




> Q: Are flea and tick preventives effective against bed bugs?
> 
> A: Only products labeled with bed bugs as a target pest should be used. If bed bugs are not listed on the label, the product may not be effective. And unlike fleas and ticks, bed bugs live in your home, not on your pet. Using the wrong pesticide or using it incorrectly to treat for bed bugs can make you, your family, and your pet sick. The EPA has a search tool to help you find the right product.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't think bedbugs live on people or pets, if these bugs are actually on the dogs I'm betting they are fleas.


----------



## generalmills628 (Jun 8, 2013)

We were able to do some more research and they aren't bed bugs or fleas. We are thinking they are black pepper mites. The biting has ceased on the two dogs. And they little chihuahua has almost no bites any more since we quarantined the room we found them in. I don't really know how Sophie hasn't gotten and bites yet though...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

